# Hive Tracks is still churning



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Its been a long time since my last post. I wanted to let intrested folks know that we are still out there and working to get all of your ideas and requests included. We hope to have a big push for new features this spring. If there is something you woud like to see added to Hive Tracks, let us know.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I was thinking how nice it would be if Hive Tracks was compatible with a palletized operation. A little more diversity in hive components would be good. No other complaints, I love it! Thanks!


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

westernbeekeeper said:


> I was thinking how nice it would be if Hive Tracks was compatible with a palletized operation. A little more diversity in hive components would be good. No other complaints, I love it! Thanks!


Thanks for the response. As I mentioned we are planning a new and far more feature rich Hive Tracks. Larger operations are going to be part of the planning so palets are on the to-do list. In fact the whole subject of large scale management of colonies, equipment and tracking those things is on the plate for discussion. I will be sure to post back here as the close in on those features. Thanks again for using Hive Tracks!


----------



## Lazy W (Apr 14, 2012)

I wish there was a nuc box in the hive builder.


----------



## billybwf (Aug 17, 2012)

great service.


----------



## pegorsch (Dec 19, 2010)

I gave Hive Tracks a fair trial last year but got frustrated with the time it took to enter information (click around and wait for screens to load)(..and no interest in spending the money for smart phone with only 100 hives). It would be nice to have a sleek stripped down version were you can quickly enter information for a yard based on notes taken. Like a direct entry into the database that backs up the pretty front end.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Lazy W said:


> I wish there was a nuc box in the hive builder.


Yes, please do.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I am new to hivetracks, is there a means to transfer hives from one yard to another in the program? If so please share!

+1 on NUC in the hive builder


----------



## Ruthz (Sep 13, 2011)

Some queen-rearing options would be nice as well, but it is really cool already, and free, so I am embarrassed to ask for more.


----------



## krad1964 (Jun 4, 2011)

You can check the hive, cut it, then switch to the other yard and paste it.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, you can easily transfer hives between yards. ts a cut, copy and paste... see the "Help" link on home page then look for "Move Hives"


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

We hear ya on the quicker more direct way to work. We're planning the third release of Hive Tracks now to include something along those lines. Could you give me an example of what you would like to see? Maybe a spreadsheet where you enter all the notes (or upload them) then save it all at one time? Is there some other app or service (not necessarily relate to beekeeping) where they do a good job of this? I want to get this right the first time and only do the work if the result is truly useful. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

NUCs are the number one request and I'm adding them as we speak!!! (Finally)


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I do use it, but should do reports more often. Thanks for the Android mobile update. It would be nice to attach a photo directly from a phone or tablet (Android) while at the hive. On adding the NUC I am interested in trying some recently added plans for 8 frame med. super frame NUCs (DCoats plan updates in another thread), so having the NUC configurable would be nice.
Thanks for a very useful application and the support to maintain it!

Update: I just did some inspection reports and ran across some equipment items I would like to see added:
Foundationless frames
Mouse guard
Freeman oil traps


----------



## krad1964 (Jun 4, 2011)

When you define a queen for the hive it would be nice to be able to pick the queen mother. Then it may be possible to draw the family tree for queens in the future. 

One way to support nucs and 8-frame is to use the Tags field when defining the hive. I use this field to describe the brood boxes. For instance, when the yard is listed it looks something like this:

Hive #1
(10-Deep)

Hive #2
(8-Medium)

Hive #3
(5-Deep)

Hive #4
(5-Medium)


----------



## Hillbillydog (Jun 7, 2012)

When was the last update and what was added I like this program would like to see queen mother added as well I will be making a donation for the great work thanks


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

Hive Tracks has just rolled out a complete overhaul. The new website is sleek, appealing, functional, intuitive, and any other 10-dollar synonym you can think of for "awesome". Check it out, for real.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

New roll-out since you posted? Because I was just there (15 minutes ago) and it doesn't seem fully functional, yet. It seems like promising idea, though.

Enj.


----------



## Karolus (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice site, I just discovered it based off this thread. That said, besides nucs, I know a few of us use top entrances, any plans to add those down the line?


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

enjambres said:


> New roll-out since you posted? Because I was just there (15 minutes ago) and it doesn't seem fully functional, yet. It seems like promising idea, though.
> 
> Enj.


It seems to be working fine to me...?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

pegorsch said:


> I gave Hive Tracks a fair trial last year but got frustrated with the time it took to enter information (click around and wait for screens to load)(..and no interest in spending the money for smart phone with only 100 hives). It would be nice to have a sleek stripped down version were you can quickly enter information for a yard based on notes taken. Like a direct entry into the database that backs up the pretty front end.


You may need to look at your end for the speed issues. I have no issue with the speed of the site.

I am not sure juts how fast you woudl want to be able to inter inspection information. I can do a complete hive in about 30 to 45 seconds. as for being able to enter data according to your notes. You woudl have to make up your own spreed sheet based upon the notes you take. if that is random notes for every hive then nothing will work. otherwise you can print hive track inspection sheets that then can be entered line for line on the data base.

I do not use a smart phone either but I do record information at the hive during inspections.

I woudl like to see hive tracks develop into a more complete apiary tracking and inventory system. it has a long way to go.


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

Like the new role-out and look. I left a couple of suggestions to add Ultra Bee to the food list. Also, if you just put a food in the other/comments box of an inspection (ie Ultra Bee) without checking a food it will record "0" feedings in the inspection summary. I guess I could just check one that is close and go with that.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Thank you for Hive Tracks! I use it all t he time and have no problems with the speed of the site. Looking forward to the NUC option and have one little request: A manual entry for queen lineage would be helpful to me and to anyone producing their own local queens. HTH


----------



## hjsmith00843 (Jan 17, 2014)

nice.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

*Hive Tracks*

Its been a long time since I was here to talk about Hive Tracks. A lot's changed and its worthy of discussion. The site has been completely rebuilt from the ground up. It now supports nucs, top bar, inventory, a new "off the charts" hive editor, integrated calendar with reminders, true picture and video uploads, sharing and groups. For example, clubs can create a group for its members. The group has its own web page and web address accessible to the public (or keep it private to the group... your choice). Club members can add selected hives to the group then review photos, inspections and other hive data as a group at their meetings. Hive Tracks recently passed the 10,000 registered user mark with over 60,000 hives being managed. We're approaching "big data" status have stats available based on location. Amazing new functionality. Have a look www.hivetracks.com.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Hive Tracks*

Thank You Hive Tracks
I really like the changes.
I can use my phone at the hive to make the up dates as i inspect each hive.


----------



## hjsmith00843 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Hive Tracks*

What is the off the charts hive editor?


----------



## Dan. NY (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Hive Tracks*

I signed up and have been playing around all morning. One suggestion, when adding a hive and filling in queen info, how about another selection in the drop down, or even a user input box for when your queen type is not there? Specifically, my queen(s) are Minnesota Hygenic x open mated likely carni (maybe german). I could use MH or Carni so this is not a huge thing at all.


----------



## pat kelly (Nov 23, 2011)

mhenson said:


> Yes, you can easily transfer hives between yards. ts a cut, copy and paste... see the "Help" link on home page then look for "Move Hives"


having trouble loging on old password wont work link you sent for help wont work.please help


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Site won't load this morning... Still waiting for the pro version to see if it's worthwhile.


----------



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

camero7 said:


> Site won't load this morning... Still waiting for the pro version to see if it's worthwhile.


hmm...Just went to my hivetracks account, every page is loading fine for me, rapidly and without issue.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

Since Hive Tracks was completely rewritten and now runs on a new (and different) server platform, any password you used before November of 2013 must be reset. Using the e-mail address you signed up with, go to http://hivetracks.com/password_forgotten.php  and reset your password. Your data has been preserved.


----------



## mhenson (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Hive Tracks*

Good call. We're working on a way for users to add queens but for now I would select Minnesota Hygienic as the queen type and then add more detail in the "Description" edit box. Does that seem reasonable for now?


----------

